# 27in Laws to big for Brute 650i?



## 11650i (Jun 13, 2011)

im in the market to get new tires, i'm running 26in mudlites, but wanting to upgrade to Laws or Mudzilla's, i was wondering if itll turn the 27's with no problem, i heard the laws were alot heavier, with as much power as it has i think it'll do it fine, i just dont want to get into the clutch kit right now, all help is apreciated
Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You should be fine w/ 27's. You will notice a slight power loss over the mudlights. Just make sure you use low anytime your in a hairy situation. 

On the clutching note, replacing the secondary spring is incredibly simple, and cheap.... We have videos & written how to's here.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

27s will def. fit on a brute. and you shouldn't notice a heck of a difference at all. a buddy of mine is running 31s on a stock 750 and spins em in anything ive ever seen him in. no clutch work at all. but then again it is the most freakishly strong stock brute ive ever seen.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I run 28" laws no clutching and no problems


----------



## 11650i (Jun 13, 2011)

im going to eventually do the clutch, im just not at the monent, also with the laws will i still be able to break em loose around turns and what not or they too aggressive?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

It really depends on the surface, in my field on grass mine tends to try and stand up,loose sand all day long, not to sure about hard pack I don't want to eat my tires up.


----------

